# jfl Jordan Barrett frame



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Equinox (Apr 22, 2020)

I think barrett is overrated but you can't deny his frame is decent for a guy who has never touched a weight in his life


----------



## her (Apr 22, 2020)

Equinox said:


> I think barrett is overrated but you can't deny his frame is decent for a guy who has never touched a weight in his life


Mirin his fashion, would dress like this too.


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 22, 2020)

@benisblatt muh barrett has decent frame.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 22, 2020)

Equinox said:


> I think barrett is overrated but you can't deny his frame is decent for a guy who has never touched a weight in his life


he looks better in these


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 22, 2020)

Cope


----------



## needsolution (Apr 22, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> @benisblatt muh barrett has decent frame.


Barrett frame looks bad in this picture because of bad angle and his huge head.


----------



## Lelek (Apr 22, 2020)

his face could be on a kids body and he still would slay keep coping


----------



## moggingmachine (Apr 22, 2020)

keep coping with cherrypicked weird angle pics, you insecure subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 22, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> keep coping with cherrypicked weird angle pics, you insecure subhuman


Jesus chill man.


----------



## LizardEyes (Apr 22, 2020)

What bf% do you guys think he is?


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 22, 2020)

he's a cartoon headed retarded looking alien.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2020)

LizardEyes said:


> What bf% do you guys think he is?


fucking retards keep asking this question. judge it yourself its not that hard. anyway what are you gonna do with that knowledge? jerk off to the idea that youre higher bf than him so theres still a chance for ascension?


----------



## Lars (Apr 22, 2020)

LizardEyes said:


> What bf% do you guys think he is?


also want to know


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

How the fuck do his eyes look normal set when his ES ratio is so low?


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> because ES ratio is much less important than the actual spacing of the eyes and the midface ratio.


No I think ES ratio ded srs can make your eyes look close set as fuck even with a wide IPD. Just look at @ArabIncel


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 22, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> he's a cartoon headed retarded looking alien.


which will have more SMV than you ever will.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 22, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> No I think ES ratio ded srs can make your eyes look close set as fuck even with a wide IPD. Just look at @ArabIncel



measure it here and tell me


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> measure it here and tell me



His face looks less wide here. Either lens distortion or he was retarded enough to get fillers.


looxmakser49 said:


> View attachment 369787
> View attachment 369788
> 
> big difference in lens distorted pics
> ...


Yea I guess that a very wide IPD and very compact midface offset ES ratio. Although ES ratio is very important for average to high tier normies and Chadlites.


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 22, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> No I think ES ratio ded srs can make your eyes look close set as fuck even with a wide IPD. Just look at @ArabIncel



I have noticed that people who have a bad ES ratio due to having a narrow IPD as opposed to having a wide bizygomatic width, their IPD looks worse than those people (like me) that have a wide bizygomatic width as opposed to having a narrow IPD. Even if their ES ratios are the same this is the case. I’m not sure why this is. Maybe it’s because in the case of the narrow IPD people that draws immediate attention or something.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I have noticed that people who have a bad ES ratio due to having a narrow IPD as opposed to having a wide bizygomatic width, their IPD looks worse than those people (like me) that have a wide bizygomatic width as opposed to having a narrow IPD. Even if their ES ratios are the same this is the case. I’m not sure why this is. Maybe it’s because in the case of the narrow IPD people that draws immediate attention or something.


Low ES ratio + wide IPD >>>>> Low IPD + high ES ratio


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 22, 2020)

@looxmakser49 @Greeicy look at this morph of me below. Ignore the fact that it’s a morph. That’s irrelevant because I didn’t morph my ES ratio (I only morphed my lower third). It’s a selfie taken from one arm’s length away. So it’s distorted yes. But now compare it to a selfie of the user sal123 from here. Both of us have the same ES ratio. But his looks worse due to him having a bad ES ratio due to a narrow IPD, unlike my case where I have a bad ES ratio due to a wide bizygomatic width.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @looxmakser49 @Greeicy look at this morph of me below. Ignore the fact that it’s a morph. That’s irrelevant because I didn’t morph my ES ratio (I only morphed my lower third). It’s a selfie taken from one arm’s length away. So it’s distorted yes. But now compare it to a selfie of the user sal123 from here. Both of us have the same ES ratio. But his looks worse due to him having a bad ES ratio due to a narrow IPD, unlike my case where I have a bad ES ratio due to a wide bizygomatic width.


Holy fuck that’s brootal. His eyes look legitimately close set whereas your eyes look okay but give the illusion of being close set.


ArabIncel said:


> @looxmakser49 @Greeicy look at this morph of me below. Ignore the fact that it’s a morph. That’s irrelevant because I didn’t morph my ES ratio (I only morphed my lower third). It’s a selfie taken from one arm’s length away. So it’s distorted yes. But now compare it to a selfie of the user sal123 from here. Both of us have the same ES ratio. But his looks worse due to him having a bad ES ratio due to a narrow IPD, unlike my case where I have a bad ES ratio due to a wide bizygomatic width.


JFL SAL’S FACE HAS ME CAGING.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @looxmakser49 @Greeicy look at this morph of me below. Ignore the fact that it’s a morph. That’s irrelevant because I didn’t morph my ES ratio (I only morphed my lower third). It’s a selfie taken from one arm’s length away. So it’s distorted yes. But now compare it to a selfie of the user sal123 from here. Both of us have the same ES ratio. But his looks worse due to him having a bad ES ratio due to a narrow IPD, unlike my case where I have a bad ES ratio due to a wide bizygomatic width.


His ipd is death-tier


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 22, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> How the fuck do his eyes look normal set when his ES ratio is so low?


His eyes are super wide


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 22, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> His ipd is death-tier


 We both have the same ES ratio though. I’ve measured both of ours. It’s the same.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> We both have the same ES ratio though. I’ve measured both of ours. It’s the same.


Your is not that bad compared to him


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> We both have the same ES ratio though. I’ve measured both of ours. It’s the same.


His IPD rapes him so hard goddamn. Even I, with my lens distorted upper angle pic where my midface looks like an airstrip, still mog him. I hope he looks better in motion.


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 22, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Your is not that bad compared to him



It’s equally as bad. I’ve measured his ES ratio and mine. It’s the same.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> It’s equally as bad. I’ve measured his ES ratio and mine. It’s the same.


He needs to invest in a OBO and become the first PSL user to get it. Legit marko jaric tier IPD.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 22, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> measure it here and tell me



she doesn't seem impressed.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Apr 22, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Cope


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 22, 2020)

barrett looks like a cat


----------

